# Timing Chain Stuck



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just took off the head and everything to change my head gasket (engine was pissing water out of exhaust) and put the head back on, sat the camshaft in, and picked up the chain to put it back on the gear... and it wont come all the way back out! 2 or 3 inches of chain will NOT feed out of the right side, and I am out of ideas >.< Thank you for your help. btw its a z24s


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you block the chain so it wouldnt fall down? The chain might be bunched up or off of the crank gear...


----------



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you, that was it! I took off the front cover, put it back on and.. got the same problem, so i found out the tensioner was wedged, knocked it down with a LONG thin screwdriver and the chain slipped right on the cam gear knock pin =D Thank you!


----------

